# Chipper motor replacement



## JCARMAN (Aug 11, 2008)

Last fall I purchased a Asplundah Chipper 12" I believe.
After I got it home come to find out there was no air filter in the filter housing. I have put about 20 hours on it and it goes through about a gallon of oil an hour and a set of plugs every 10-15 hours. I think I would like to put a 300-I6 ford on it. It has a 172 gas ford on it now. will the clutch and pto interchange or am I out of luck. I may be better off to take the head off of it and fix it, I don't much deal with old ford stuff.
any help would be great!


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Im not real familiar either but I think they are different. Im sure if you google it you can find out more. Sounds like you need rings,so you need to pull off more than head.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2008)

My old 1980 chipmore uses the in-line 6 ford motor, it bolts up to a ford 9n tractor bell housing I think, and it uses a FUNK throwout. 

Post pics.


----------



## JCARMAN (Aug 12, 2008)

It may need more than just head work, I was just hopin' for guides.
I think it would be easier to find a different motor, but one with a PTO
I'm not sure about. Just lookin for a ford guru that may be able to tell me about it. Seems I find a lot of stuff for an 8N that SHOULD fit but who wants to get it and be wrong.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Aug 12, 2008)

hey what year is your chipper? my water pump cracked on mine an i called altec environmental and they said my part was unavailale due to it being a 1974

well just wondering what motor u have now?
mine is a 1974 ford 4cyl


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

If that motor was run without an air cleaner for a long time,like it sounds it did, the engine ingested dirt,dust,and sawdust and whatever and that wore the rings and cylinder walls. Oil is getting by oil ring and burning in comustion chamber.Although the guides probably need to be done too. If your going to take head off you might as well pull the trigger and rebuild it.


----------



## Torquin (Aug 13, 2008)

The Ford bell housing patterns for the 6 cylinders were all the same, and the same as a small block Ford. The differences can be found when going to a 351M/400 or larger. A 300" should work fine.
On that 4 cyl water pump, is it an industrial engine? If not, then any Ford 4 cylinder water pump should work. This would be the 2.3L 4 cylinder, as found in the Ford Pinto. Worst case, talk to the auto parts stores in your area, preferrably not a chain store like Advance, but the independents, to find out where the closest rebuilder is and take your pump there to see if they can find you a replacement. They have access to many resources for cores, and should be able to find you a pump with a good case.

Chris


----------



## JCARMAN (Aug 17, 2008)

It is a 1979ish ford Industrial 172 4 cyl. I was trying to stay away from a rebuild because of chasing down parts and if a guy could swap it out easy enough i would do that. Im sure the motor is a mess so im tryin to figure out a upgrade.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Sep 10, 2008)

Our chipper has the strait 6 300 engine


----------



## limbwalker54 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Big Six Man!*

A 300 inline six would work fine, but you must get a PTO that is rated for that particular engine. The bellhousings are the same between the 172 and the 300. Furthermore remember that after 1959 Ford had THREE different bellhousings FYI, a big block pattern used for the 351M, the 400, the 429 and the 460; the small block pattern used for the 2.3 4 cyl, the 1.9 4 cyl, the 172 4 cyl, the 250 six, the 240 six, the 300 six, the 260 V-8/289 v-8/302 v-8/ 351 windsor v-8 AND the 351 Cleveland.
The third bell housing pattern was used on the FE and FT series (330, 352, 360, 390, 410, 427, 428 CJ and SCJ/ 331, 361, 391, 413 respectively)...........

OK, Ignore my rambling...sorry I love fords!


You'll be fine with a 300 six, you'll need to modify the cradle to hold the longer engine at its proper mounting points. Be sure you have the right governor and 1 barrel carburator setup for the six. Rockwell makes a PTO that will work fine on that chipper.

Hopefully this helps. BTW the six will POWER through some brush, I have one on my Asplundh 12".


----------

